
A Story of a Fuck Off Fund - robin_reala
https://thebillfold.com/a-story-of-a-fuck-off-fund-648401263659#.zdu88diz5
======
sharemywin
I know this was geared towards a woman's perspective. But living life on your
terms own terms is everyone's right. So good advice for everyone

